# Cabinet & Power Supply in 8k



## singh_dd93 (Nov 6, 2012)

I just bought
AMD FX 8120
Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3
G Skill 1x8 GB (1600) Ram
HIS IceQ X 6870 1GB
2 x 1TB WD Blue

I want some suggestions on Cabinet and Power Supply

Had earlier thought of using old one but now my mind has changed.

I would like a cabinet with nice air flow as i have plan to overclock it a little. I don't want a too good Power Supply, just the one which would fulfill my needs easily.

I can not extend my budget of Rs.8000.

I have CM Elite 431 + CM GX550 in my mind.
Please give your suggestions


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 7, 2012)

NZXT Gamma/ Nzxt Beta Evo (airy)/ Nzxt Source 210 - within Rs 2700

Bitfenix Merc Alpha - Rs 2800

COOLER MASTER CABINET K380 - Rs 3224

PSU - Corsair CX430V2/ CX500V2 - Rs 2500/3200


----------



## topgear (Nov 7, 2012)

for 8k Op can get Corsair Carbide 400 @ 4.8k and CX500v2 @ 3.3k


----------



## singh_dd93 (Nov 7, 2012)

topgear said:


> for 8k Op can get Corsair Carbide 400 @ 4.8k and CX500v2 @ 3.3k



Where to buy this cabinet this one really looks nice and big
unable to find price lower than 5400


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 7, 2012)

topgear said:


> for 8k Op can get Corsair Carbide 400 @ 4.8k and CX500v2 @ 3.3k


This >> +1.

If you stay @ Mumbai - you should get it locally under 5k.
If your local dealer doesnt comply - just show him this page - *www.theitwares.com/corsair-carbide...rey-black-steel-tower-gaming-case-p-2291.html Tell him you ll get it online from here if he doesn't cut a fair deal.

I dont know at what price does the case sell in other parts of India.


----------



## singh_dd93 (Nov 10, 2012)

I had selected CM K 380 but it is not aviailable in ludhiana.
They said only 431 and 431 plus are available in this range
so plz suggest me which one to buy. if K380 is better then i will order online.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 10, 2012)

If you can afford the 400R which I see your 8K can fit in then just simply get it. No K380 is not better than the 400R. Give 431 a miss,not good at all.


----------



## hNs (Nov 10, 2012)

Can someone give any reviews on the HAF 912 Combat Edition and what difference it has with the old HAF 912?


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2012)

can't find any reviews but you can compare the features at-least from official spec pages 

HAF 912 Combat (for APAC only) - Cooler Master
HAF 912 - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case, Cooler, Power Supply, Laptop Cooling, Gaming Peripherals


----------



## singh_dd93 (Nov 11, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> If you can afford the 400R which I see your 8K can fit in then just simply get it. No K380 is not better than the 400R. Give 431 a miss,not good at all.



the thing is I am not getting any corsair product like Cabinets, Power supplys here in ludhiana.
Many dealers don't even know that these products come from corsair as well.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 12, 2012)

Check here:

Sapphire Informatique - Ludhiana
K.C Computer - 	Ludhiana
K.C. Electronics - Ludhiana


Computer Federate - Chandigarh
Computer Warehouse	 - Chandigarh


----------



## singh_dd93 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Cabinet &amp; Power Supply in 8k*



The Incinerator said:


> Check here:
> 
> Sapphire Informatique - Ludhiana
> K.C Computer - 	Ludhiana
> ...



Asked from KC and even Rashi Peripherals Ldh. they too don't have it in stock
and say it would take atleast 2 weeks after order and prepayment for 400R to come

Ordered the 400R for 4431 at CHS with COD


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2012)

what is CHS ??


----------



## singh_dd93 (Nov 13, 2012)

topgear said:


> what is CHS ??



CHS- Computer Hardware Store
computerhardwarestore.in: computer equipment, pc, computer hardware, computer cables, cpu, computer parts and more


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 13, 2012)

singh_dd93 said:


> CHS- Computer Hardware Store
> computerhardwarestore.in: computer equipment, pc, computer hardware, computer cables, cpu, computer parts and more



Its also know as Co-operative Housing Society .... actually my bldg name has a CHS as its suffix


----------



## Phenomenal (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow thats the best price for 400R.I got mine 4 weeks back for 5k!


----------



## singh_dd93 (Nov 13, 2012)

Phenomenal said:


> Wow thats the best price for 400R.I got mine 4 weeks back for 5k!


Yeah exactly I too was going to buy for 5000+600 (shipping) from another site and then i saw this 4431 and shipping included and that too on COD


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2012)

singh_dd93 said:


> CHS- Computer Hardware Store
> computerhardwarestore.in: computer equipment, pc, computer hardware, computer cables, cpu, computer parts and more



thanks for the great find .. site bookmarked


----------



## singh_dd93 (Nov 14, 2012)

topgear said:


> thanks for the great find .. site bookmarked



my pleasure


----------

